
Ask HN: Are you having issues with Google Cloud? - ricberw
We&#x27;re experiencing some major issues with GCE creating VMs in a few different regions&#x2F;zones, as well as massive latency issues on GCS.<p>Anyone else seeing the same thing?<p>I&#x27;m getting a ~20% rate of 500&#x27;s on VM creation and ~2-3 second response times for some of our GCS calls.
======
bigmit37
I’ve been having trouble with their codelab which runs on the cloud. It keeps
freezing either when I am downloading data from a cloud bucket or trying to
run some specific cells. This was yesterday though and will need to retry

